# Funtime Rhinestone download help required



## norsewood (Sep 7, 2010)

Can anyone help?
I've just purchased and downloaded the zip file for Funtime 2010 rhinestone (went for the cheap version as after researching on the forum I realised it was all I needed).
Unfortunately, when I try to unzip the file I get the following message
Extracting to "C:\Rhinestones\"
Use Path: no Overlay Files: no
Extracting FuntimeRhinestone.exe
bad CRC 7e8710fd (should be d8ab6332)
I've tried extracting on two different computers (one running XP and one running Windows 7) but still have the same problem
I've tried contacting them but have seen on their forum that they seem to take an eternity to respond
As I've got this new toy so close and I'm desperate to play with itI'm hoping that someone on here may be able to be of some assistance.
Pretty please!!

John


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Bad CRC means you have a bad download. Try downloading it again.

-James


----------



## norsewood (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi James,

thanks for the reply. I've downloaded it several times and to differnet locations (PC, laptop and onto a USB stick) and had the same problem each time when I try to extract on winzip.
I can only assume now that there has been some corruption on the file at the website end of things. I've got my activation code and password all ready and waiting, but just need to get them to get me a sound copy......D'Oh!

Kind regards,

John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like a bad file. 

You could try using a different unzipping program like the opensource 7zip 7-Zip


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi John,

If you have the very latest winzip you might have a compatibility problem. If you PM me your email I will see if I can get a clean copy for you.

-James


----------



## norsewood (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi James,

thanks for your help on this, have PM'd you.

Kind Regards,

John


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got that error also. I haven't used my Funtime in awhile and when I opened it yesterday a new version was available for download. I downloaded it then got the same message you got when unzipping it. I then unzipped it to my desktop instead of the C drive and it worked. I then moved the files into the C drive manually.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Where is the file on the website to actually download?


----------



## norsewood (Sep 7, 2010)

I could only get access to the download after payment was made. 
I finally got it to work after following the same process as veedub3 

John


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

norsewood said:


> I could only get access to the download after payment was made.
> I finally got it to work after following the same process as veedub3
> 
> John


I payed through paypal and have got nothing. No email link, no checkout link and no response from them through the contact e-mail.


----------

